# Know Your 'temps Season 2!



## Sinkhead (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh yes, KYT is back from the dead like one of those pesky zombies!​*The Temper being questioned during this session is SpikeyNDS!* He's already had a session, but it was rudely interrupted by the release of Pokémon, and it's great of him for offering to do the first session.

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their week is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!

[title: Future sessions]ShadowXP
\/\/oltz
kellyan95
Jax
Thug4L1f3
silverspoon
Ace Gunman
Extreme Coder
Fiddy101
Hadrian
Harsky
JPH
mercluke
Taras
Samutz
Icarus[title: Past sessions]Sessions from last season
If you want  KYT session, simply PM me and I'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 3, 2008)

1. 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> sp33chy SpikeyNDS is known to lie on KYT is this true
> ShadowXP: So true sp33chy sp33chy sp33chy of the lie.



What do you make of this shocking discovery?

2. is sp33chy a camel or just upset

3. Talk us through your favourite GBAtemp moments!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 3, 2008)

i. Are you actually spikey?
ii. If not, why the name?
iii. Who's your favouritest 'temper in the whole wide world?


----------



## lagman (Jan 3, 2008)

*What is more inefficient: the American government with the technology or the Mexican postal service with the deliveries? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Would you rather see a Pokemon Snap sequel or another Phoenix Wright game?
*If you use your Pinky to play Guitar Hero 3, what do you use your Brain for?
*!gt SpkyNDS
*If you had to live the same day everyday, Groundhog Day style, what _day_ would it be?


----------



## Jax (Jan 3, 2008)

1 - Be honest, what do you think of BoneMonkey?

2 - How would you kill him?

3 - Can I have his head?


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 3, 2008)

1. Did you know you seem like somebody else when chatting and when talking? (I think you do, switching personalities, the SpikeyIRC and the SpikeySKYPE, no offense. This is more a comment than a question).
2. I want you to know that "You just rick'rolled my wife you son of a bitch" and m|kk|'s post saying =(  was probably one of the most funniest things I've ever read in my entire Internet browsing history. Did you know that? (Again, no offense)
3. Did you killed Mr_C0W?, if you did, why?, if you didn't, why not?!?!

One more pleeease:

4. What did you get while working on Gamestop? (using your five finger... err.... 30% discount)


----------



## Spikey (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Mexican Postal Service with deliveries _obviously_




*Oh, damn, that's a tough one. Phoenix Wright you play through just once, and Pokemon Snap is good for replayability. And I suppose if they made a new Pokemon Snap with all the new Pokemon it could take a damn well long time to finish. But I really do enjoy a good Phoenix Wright game.... erm.... can I call it a draw?
*There's no time for using your brain in Guitar Hero 3!!! If You did you'd realize you should just learn to play REAL guitar instead of playing a silly game. So the answer is you don't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* MyGamerTag for SpkyNDS | Games: 23 | Score: 2540/12400 (20.48%)| Achievements: 149/655 (22.74%)| Status: Last Playing Xbox 360 Dashboard--Offline for 16 Hrs | Reputation: 4.25 | GamerScore: 2540 | LastLive: Rock Band on Tue, 01 Jan 2008 20:46:05 GMT @ http://profile.mygamercard.net/SpkyNDS
*Probably one of the days on my honeymoon cruise.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 3, 2008)

1. How do you joined GBATemp!?
2. Have you ever felt ashammed of liking a game? Something like "Imagine: Horsez Palz".. tell us about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. I don't have ideas for a third question.. create one and answer it!


----------



## Spikey (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> 1 - Be honest, what do you think of BoneMonkey?
> 
> 2 - How would you kill him?
> 
> ...


1. How? Well I registered of course.
2. Ashamed? Not really, but I suppose the most embarrassing game I've like recently is Naruto: Rise of a Ninja for the 360.
3. Ok, here goes one I'll create. *What do you think of BoneMonkey Week?* I think people should stop with it and stop encouraging BoneMonkey otherwise it'll soon be BoneMonkey Month, then Year, then Decade, then...  :'(


----------



## silverspoon (Jan 3, 2008)

.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> 3. Ok, here goes one I'll create. *What do you think of BoneMonkey Week?* I think people should stop with it and stop encouraging BoneMonkey otherwise it'll soon be BoneMonkey Month, then Year, then Decade, then...Â :'(


Heh, I was going to ask you that next! And don't worry, Ace and I are going to stop it after it's been a week


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 3, 2008)

1) As that topic says: "has a video game ever made you cry?"

2) How do you like working retail at a game store? I'm interested in that as a potential job, but people have tried to warn me off that course of action.

3) How much wood _could_ a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?

4) Why don't you have a BoneMonkey week avatar? Stop being a non-conformist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5) How did you and m|kk| meet? You don't have to answer if it's too personal.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 3, 2008)

1. Is the cake a lie?
2. Do you have a person that you wish was banned forever on gbatemp?
3. Who's your favorite person with a rank of mod or higher?


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 3, 2008)

Ooh ooh can I be on KYT? Pretty please with a thousand pirated games on top? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, my questions for Spikey:
1. What was in your sig before you "removed it due to too many noobs asking how to make it"?
2. What do you think of the tempcast and tempcast crew?
3. How long do you spend on GBAtemp per week?
4. Favorite game of all time?
5. First console or handheld?
6. Do you like KYT?
7. Do you like me?
8. Do you like the R4?


----------



## Spikey (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(silverspoon @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> 1. favourite game on 360?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. The is in fact a lie. Or so says my shirt and a lot of the walls at Aperture Science. But I guess who knows, right?
2. Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Costello as he's given me the most opportunities. Everyone else is great too, of course. Love you guys!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 3, 2008)

Few questions:

1) Why NDS, instead of Wii, PS2,etc?
2) What other forums do you frequent?
3) What other game consoles do you have?
4) Do you hate me?
5) Favorite mod/admin?


----------



## Mars (Jan 3, 2008)

1. What would you do for a Klondike bar?

2. What is your Game of the Year for 2007?

3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

4. Favorite Pokemon?


----------



## Spikey (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Ooh ooh can I be on KYT? Pretty please with a thousand pirated games on top?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Just a simple image with my friend codes for DS games in it. Or was it a nude picture of Costello? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y'know I forget what it was now.
2. I think that people should get far more active about the tempcast rather than just waiting around for the next one to appear. It would really get the crew and I excited(but not _that_ excited  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and be more entertaining! Actually, we'd still be boring as hell, but still... And the crew is awesome. Just wish it was easier to gather together for a recording because with timezones it's quite difficult. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Too much time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. Su*p*erman 64? *Or* E*T* m*a*ybe? Actual*l*y, I can't pick, too many great games!
5. The Nintendo DS by far, for obvious reasons.
6. Not so far, it's boring. Or at least Costello thinks so... and I agree. Okay, it's boring. BOOOOORING!
7. Yes, I like like you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8. I like the temper card better.

Now I'm going to be gone for a bit, will be back to answer the rest later. Don't leave too many questions people... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't want to be overwhelmed...


----------



## JPH (Jan 3, 2008)

If you could punch anyone on the forums in the face - who would it be?

Did Soulja Boys momma really die?

Who you shall vote for President...?


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 3, 2008)

Imagine GBAtemp collectively as a person. Describe it.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 3, 2008)

1. why are you a jerk to me
2. can you stop breaking my heart
3. :'(


----------



## Spikey (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Few questions:
> 
> 1) Why NDS, instead of Wii, PS2,etc?
> 2) What other forums do you frequent?
> ...


1. I wasn't trying to be, but now that you said something about it I might start being one!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Can I start breaking other things of yours instead? If yes then we have a deal!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 3, 2008)

1. RON PAUL FTW!!
2. ^ wasn't a question, was it?
3:


----------



## Spikey (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> 1. RON PAUL FTW!!
> 2. ^ wasn't a question, was it?
> 3:Â


1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. ^ wasn't an answer, was it?
3:


----------



## redact (Jan 3, 2008)

1. who would you turn gay for (and dont say costello) - to give you an idea our new PM said his wife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. i get the feeling that you like portal, what do you like about it most
3. do you think you deserve a humpy spikeynds week?


----------



## Spikey (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(mercluke @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> 1. who would you turn gay for (and dont say costello)
> 2. i get the feeling that you like portal, what do you like about it most
> 3. do you think you deserve a humpy spikeynds week?


1. For mthrnite, of course. Just listening to that sexy voice of his just turns me on so right.
2. That it was freakin' fantastic and fun the whole way through while being superbly written and it has the best ending ever and... _*text removed for your own safety_.
3. Uh... sure? I guess... what is it?


----------



## redact (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> 3. Uh... sure? I guess... what is it?Â



basically the same as the bonemonkey's one but all for you


----------



## Spikey (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(mercluke @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Uh... sure? I guess... what is it?Â
> ...


Oh, well then my answer is: I think people should stop with it and stop encouraging SpikeyNDS otherwise it'll soon be SpikeyNDS Month, then Year, then Decade, then... :'(


----------



## m|kk| (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello, my love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! I just have one question for you... Do you object?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 4) Who are you?


Um.. I am Extreme Coder.. wait, am I?


----------



## Samutz (Jan 4, 2008)

1. Do you work on PAL?
2. What your favorite song in...
..a. Rock Band?
..b. Guitar Hero III?
..c. Any other GH game?
3. Who stole the epenis pump from the epenis pump jar?


----------



## Spikey (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> 1. Do you work on PAL?
> 2. What your favorite song in...
> ..a. Rock Band?
> ..b. Guitar Hero III?
> ...


1. I semi work on PAL, except that I appear as one of those porn cable channels you aren't supposed to be getting, so if you change the channels real fast for a moment you can see be, then the signal screws all up again.
2..a. Won't Get Fooled Again because no matter what instrument you choose to play it's ridiculously fun to play. I can't wait for the the downloadable album Who's Next when it finally drops.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2..b. Paint it Black hands down. 
2..c. In the other ones, don't really have a favorite song... but in my one hacked version of GH that I have, I suppose it would have to be The Final Countdown.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. mthrnite, DUH!


----------



## Smuff (Jan 4, 2008)

1. Favourite sandwich of all time ?
2. Favourite TV advert ?
3. Is your left or right foot bigger ?
4. Do you want to purchase some cheap viagra ?
5. What do petrified forests see that make them so scared ?


----------



## Spikey (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> 1. Favourite sandwich of all time ?
> 2. Favourite TV advert ?
> 3. Is your left or right foot bigger ?
> 4. Do you want to purchase some cheap viagra ?
> 5. What do petrified forests see that make them so scared ?


1. Fluffernutter
2. Since I don't watch television often and I have a poor memory, my favorite TV in recent memory would have to be this.
3. They look the same size to me, but if I had to guess which is bigger I'd say my left foot. I say that because years ago I twisted it and ever since then there's a huge lump, that I think could be bone but don't really know, on the right side of it sticking out slightly. It's almost like a second ankle...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. Sure...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's for mthrnite, he asked me to get it for him. But, shhh, don't tell no one. 
5. They probably saw Mii. Were you hoping for a more entertaining response? Well screw you!


----------



## JacobReaper (Jan 4, 2008)

1. Is your DS spikey too, as in, sharp? O_O
2. Why aren't I on the future list?
3. Why did Portal make you cry?
4. Did Team Fortress 2 make you cry also? O_O
5. Have you ever had sexual relations with Little?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lmfao *don't* answer that



ya.. *dont answer 5*... unless you know, you want to... but, ya.. just.. dont..


----------



## Taras (Jan 4, 2008)

1. What is the worst chick-flick that you've ever been forced to watch?
2. Best stunt ever performed by the crew from Jackass?
3. To what degree does British punk band The Clash suck?


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> 5. They probably saw Mii. Were you hoping for a more entertaining response? Well screw you!Â



Where's that Mii editor flash thingy? I found it, forgot to bookmark it and can't find it again!


----------



## Spikey (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> 1. Is your DS spikey too, as in, sharp? O_O
> 2. Why aren't I on the future list?
> 3. Why did Portal make you cry?
> 4. Did Team Fortress 2 make you cry also? O_O
> ...


www.miieditor.com ?


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 4, 2008)

Whoa, looks like KYT is booked up the ass for a couple weeks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*1. We couldn't get Costello on the KYT stand no matter how hard we tried last season, will you do anything (and yes, I mean anything) to persuade him to join us this time?

2. Which videogame characters do you love to hate?

3. New Years Resolutions?

4. To quote sp33chy... 

HOW DO YOU THINK OF [M]ARTIN, INFIDEL?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Have a Happy New Year thing


----------



## Spikey (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jan 4 2008, 01:44 PM)]Whoa, looks like KYT is booked up the ass for a couple weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Me? Why would I persuade Costello to do it? I kinda don't care that much about it. But I suppose for the sake of this question I'll just say I'd sleep with him.
2. Love to hate? I guess Slippy maybe... then again I don't really love to hate Slippy, I just hate it.
3. I have none... but for the sake of the question... to ban as many people as I ca-... fuck! Okay, nevermind. I kinda can't do that...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. To quote sp33chy, "Hug me sp33chy is m trying to wrap my head in a formal environment by modern english speakers, though conservative locales may consider it vulgar or offensive. "Hoky" can be used as a dog i think."


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 5, 2008)

1. Have you ever eaten any bugs? If so, what kind, cooked or uncooked, and did they taste good? (mescal worms count)
2. If I came by your place with a plate of roasted meal-worms, swearing to god that they were delicious, would you try at least one?
3. Why won't you try my meal-worms, they came out just right this time?


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 5, 2008)

This session has now ended!
SpikeyNDS is welcome to answer any outstanding questions, but please don't ask any more!
Thanks for taking part, Spikey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up is ShadowXP!


----------



## Spikey (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> 1. Have you ever eaten any bugs? If so, what kind, cooked or uncooked, and did they taste good? (mescal worms count)
> 2. If I came by your place with a plate of roasted meal-worms, swearing to god that they were delicious, would you try at least one?
> 3. Why won't you try my meal-worms, they came out just right this time?Â


1. I think I've eaten bugs... IIRC, I ate chocolate covered ants... no idea if they were cooked or not, and I think they tasted disgusting...
2. No (unless you sweet talked me a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
3. Because you didn't bring them with you this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You and your forgetfulness!


----------

